# Best RAF Prototypes



## TL Blade (Aug 2, 2008)

This a pole to see what the best prototype of the RAF is in this forum eyes.
I voted for the Short Super Stirling Because this was what Stirling could have been if it wasn't for the RAF regulation it could have rivaled the Avro Lancaster with 4 early Bristol Centuras powering the aircraft. It carried more then the Lancaster and could keep up with the Lancaster. When the prototype was finished the RAF had no interest in a new bomber and the project went no further.


----------



## Oreo (Aug 2, 2008)

I tried to find some of these, including the Super Stirling, but could not. Please post photos/drawings of it. Google didn't come through for me. I voted for MB 5, but actually Spiteful was pretty good, too.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 2, 2008)

This was very hard to pick between the Spiteful and the MB5.


----------



## kool kitty89 (Aug 3, 2008)

I didn't have any trouble googling these, on the "Super Stirling":

from wikipedia's Stirling page:



> In 1941, Short proposed an improved version of the Stirling, optimistically called "The Super Stirling" in the company's annals. This Stirling would feature a wing span of 135 ft 9 in (41.38 m), and a powerplant of four Bristol Centaurus radials and a maximum takeoff weight of 104,000 lb (47,174 kg). The performance estimates included 300 mph (483 km/h) speed and a 4,000 mile (6,437 km) range with a weapons load of 10,000 lb (4,536 kg). It was initially accepted for consideration under Specification B.8/41 but the CinC of Bomber Command Arthur Harris felt that, while it would be a better aircraft, actual production would be slower and that effort would be better spent on giving the Stirling improved Hercules engines for a higher ceiling. The project was cancelled shortly after.




The Tornado was similar to the Hawker Typhoon, but with a RR Vulture X-24 engine.


----------



## kool kitty89 (Aug 3, 2008)

I personally like the Boulton Paul P.94. (single seat fighter version of the Defiant)

Would have been a good long range fighter, less maneuverable and poorer climb than the Spitfire or Hurricane (with similar engine) but as fast as the Spit, and with a sturdier airframe and larger load and armament capacity. Would have made a good strike a/c or fighter-bomber.


----------



## TL Blade (Aug 3, 2008)

I agree about the p.94 but the only evidence i could of a existence was on cfs2 so I didn't know if it was fictional or not.


----------



## kool kitty89 (Aug 3, 2008)

Huh? Almost any article online about the Defiant will mention the P.94.

Wikipedia: Boulton Paul Defiant - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> P.94
> The first Defiant prototype had not been initially fitted with a turret, and therefore had an impressive top speed. Consequently, in 1940, Boulton Paul developed a conventional, single-seat, turret-less version of the Defiant called the P.94, armed with 12 Browning .303 machine guns (six per wing). By that time, the RAF had sufficient quantities of Hawker Hurricanes and Supermarine Spitfire and did not require a new single-seat fighter. With a top speed of about 360 mph, the P.94 was almost as fast as a contemporary Spitfire, although less manoeuvrable.


----------



## merlin (Aug 4, 2008)

As the tread says 'prototypes' I think it excludes the Super-Stirling as I think it was only a design, and not built. Harris said no to production, because of the reduced no's compared with the standard Stirling - ignoring the saving of less aircraft shot down!
The Spiteful, would be too late to make a difference.
The Vickers 432 - minor benefit compared to Mosquito.
BP P.92 - turret fighter - flawed concept.
Hawker Tornado - unlucky powered by the Vulture, would have been interesting with the Fairey Monarch!
So it has to be the MB.5 - I think it was mainly the Air Ministry's lack of confidence in Martin Baker to be able to handle mass production.


----------



## Juha (Aug 4, 2008)

I agree with Merlin on MB.5, given more resources (engines delivered in time etc) MB.5 might have been ready in time for participating the war.

Juha


----------

